# Fehler 30003 Unterspannung Zwischenkreis



## chipchap (31 Mai 2020)

Guten Morgen.

Auch wenn Sonntag und Feiertag ist....es lässt mir keine Ruhe.

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Auf einer CU mit Active Line Modeue haben wir mehrere Antriebe. 
Davon 2 Antriebe für ein normales Band und einen für einen Motor ein / auszuschalten.
Dann hängen noch 2 Linearantriebe von HIWIN mit einem SMC20 Geber an der CU.

Ich  bekomme beide Linearantriebe nicht in Betrieb genommen. Beide bringen  mir den selben Fehler 30003 Zwischenkreisspannung Unterspannung.
Auch habe ich schon einen ganzen Tag mit Siemens telefoniert, ohne Erfolg.

CU: 6SL 040-1MA01-0Axx
Einspeisung: Basic Line Filter Booksize 400V 16KW  6SL3000-0BE21-6DA0
Linnearantrieb Leistungsteil: 6SL3120-2TE21-0AD0
Geberdaten: 6SL3055-0AA00-5Bxx

Ich habe nun schon so viel gesucht und die Beschreibung im Starter hilft mir auch nicht weiter.

Hat von euch schon jemand solch ein Problem gehabt?


Schöne Feiertage und bis dann


----------



## Ralle (31 Mai 2020)

Die HiWIN haben ja sicherlich keine DriveCliq-Schnittstelle, daher der SMC20. Die können natürlich die Daten nciht über die Schnittstelle direkt an die CU geben. Hast du die richtigen Mdotordaten aus den Datenblätteer der Motore in die Motorkonfiguration eingetragen?
Wir verwenden manchmal Linearantriebe von Schunk, dafür gibt es dann i.d.R. Spezielle Konfigurationsdateien (z.B. für Bosch-Rexroth), die man direkt bei der Konfiguration mit der IBN-Software nutzen kann oder zumindest ausführliche Datenblätter mit den benötigten Daten.

PS. Wie hoch ist  den die Spannung im Zwischenkreis.


----------



## zako (31 Mai 2020)

Welche Zwischenkreisspannung r70 hat die Einspeisung und welche die Antriebe - nicht dass der Zwischenkreis nicht ordentlich verbunden ist.
Wann kommt der Fehler - direkt nach dem Einschalten oder beim Verfahren der Achsen?
Was steht in p864 der Motormodule?


----------



## chipchap (31 Mai 2020)

Ein Datenblatt habe ich und dies eingetragen und nochmal kontrolliert. 
Die Spannung liegt im Zwischenkreis bei 550V wenn ichmich jetzt nicht täusche.


----------



## zako (31 Mai 2020)

550V passt nicht wenn Du eine ALM hast, außer Du betreibst sie in Smart Mode - ggf wegen Isolationsfestigkeit der Motoren.
Kann es sein, dass die Einspeisung nicht eingeschaltet ist, bzw was steht in r002?
Wenn jetzt noch die Vorladewiderstände somit  nicht überbrückt sind, wäre so ein Verhalten erklärbar.


----------



## chipchap (31 Mai 2020)

Hier mal ein paar Screenshots.
 Was mir gerade aufgefallen ist....p210 ist bei der Einspeisung 400V und bei dem Antrieb 600V. Kann das so stimmen?
Was ich bisher nicht hatte, war das ich den Netzfilter nicht in der Konfig hatte. ich denke das macht schon ein Unterschied,oder?
In p864 steht "Einspeisung_CU1:r863.0. Da stand vorher eine feste 1 drin.


----------



## zako (31 Mai 2020)

Einspeisung p210 = 400V passt, Du hängst ja am Deutschen 3phasigen Verbundnetz. 
600V  für die Motormodule passt auch da das die Zwischenkreisspannung ist.
Aber die angezeigten 560V passen nicht zur ALM. Also was steht in r002 der Einspeisung?
Nachdem p864=1 zuvor parametriert war, deutet schon was darauf hin dass Ihr die Motormodule eingeschaltet habt ohne dass die Einspeisung in Regelung war.


----------



## chipchap (31 Mai 2020)

Dort steht [45] Einschaltsperre- Fehlerursache beheben, Störung quittieren.

Eine Zeitlang kam nur die Meldung 30003, 1-2x mal dann noch 7900 Motor blockiert / Drehzahlregler am Anschlag.
Diesen Fehler habe ich aber auch schonmal  bearbeitet: p2177 erhöht. p2175 steht bei 1000m/min. Der Antrieb lässt sich auch schön von Hand verfahren / verschieben.


----------



## zako (31 Mai 2020)

Naja wenn die Einspeisung bereits einen Fehler hat, dann braucht man die Motoren gar nicht einschalten.
Die Motoren musst Du dann per Pollage- Identifikation einschalten. Ich würde dann erstmal eine Motoridendifikation machen. Aber als erstes mal die Einspeisung korrekt in Betrieb nehmen. Kann es sein, dass Du nur nochmal downloaden musst?


----------



## chipchap (31 Mai 2020)

Mein Problem ist ja, das ich den Fehler seit einiger Zeit in der Einspeisung nicht finden kann. Siemens hat schon beide Programme (eins was schon funktioniert von einer anderen Anlage und das neu konfigurierte) aber sie kommen auch nicht so wirklich weiter.

Die Konfig habe ich ja schon mehrfach geprüft und auch das Prokejt mehrfach neu in den Antrieb geladen...ohne Erfolg. Ich habe noch diese Sache hier gefunden...vielleicht bringt es was. Kann es erst nächste Woche testen:


----------



## zako (31 Mai 2020)

Schau mal ob Du den Filter und AIM richtig angeschlossen hast [Ein- Ausgang]


----------



## chipchap (31 Mai 2020)

Werde ich checken. Kann es zu den Problemen auch kommen wenn man der Netzfilter nicht angegeben hat?


----------



## NBerger (31 Mai 2020)

Na ich würde ja mal die Netzspannung messen DIREKT AM Einspeisemodul... bwvor ich lange an Parametern rumbastle.

Auch die EP-Klemme am Einspeisemodul (24V) UND ist die Masse (0V) auch korrekt angeschlossen und da wo sie hingehört?


----------



## Glasesba (1 Juni 2020)

Du solltest jetzt die Motoren erstmal vergessen, bevor die Einspeisung  nicht richtig läuft macht das keinen Sinn. Du schreibst die Einspeisung  steht in Fehler, was für ein Fehler steht denn an? Im STARTER bei den  Fehlermeldungen gibt es immer eine Spalte zu welcher Komponente der  angezeigte Fehler gehört. Warum habt ihr überhaupt Filter/Drossel und  kein ActiveInterface-Modul vor dem Active-Line-Modul? Das ist zwar prinzipiell möglich aber für Neuanlagen nicht empfohlen. Ich würde mal so  vorgehen:

- Prüfen ob Active- oder Smart-Mode aktiviert ist und die Zwischenkreisspannung am Motormodul entsprechend einstellen 
- Verdrahtung prüfen Netzanschluss -> Filter -> Drossel (+eventuell notwendigen HFD-Dämpfungswiderstand) -> Active Line Modul
- Netzidentifikation der Einspeisung durchführen


----------



## Glasesba (1 Juni 2020)

chipchap schrieb:


> Werde ich checken. Kann es zu den Problemen auch kommen wenn man der Netzfilter nicht angegeben hat?



Ja, durch die Konfiguration werden gewisse Einstellungen vorbelegt. Wenn die tatsächliche Kombination aus Active-Line und Netzfilter / Active-Interface nicht passt kann die Einspeisung nicht richtig laufen.


----------



## chipchap (4 Juni 2020)

So, hier mal eine Statement. Die Verdrahtung war komplett verkehrt. Jetzt laufen beide Antriebe sauber.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe[emoji108][emoji2]


----------

